# Thinking About Buying A New Truck



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I decided to start looking for a new (or maybe a late model used) truck. A quick check of the internet didn't produce any really great deals so wondering if anyone out there has recently gone through the buying process? I want a 3/4 ton gas or diesel and I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We are also looking for a 3/4 ton. I have had ford's for years and decided to try dodge this time around. My reasoning was based on $price and engine size. My son has a dodge ram 1500 and keeps telling me to buy the hemi. It appears dodge prices (on the used market side) are a bit cheaper. We are looking for a short bed, quad cab, 2003 or later. We have worked up our base prices on edmunds.com and also checked our cars.com.

Please let me know what you find and I will do the same.

Unfortunately, at this time my test driving has been put on hold for a while as I fracutred my right foot!

Rick


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> We are also looking for a 3/4 ton. I have had ford's for years and decided to try dodge this time around. My reasoning was based on $price and engine size. My son has a dodge ram 1500 and keeps telling me to buy the hemi. It appears dodge prices (on the used market side) are a bit cheaper. We are looking for a short bed, quad cab, 2003 or later. We have worked up our base prices on edmunds.com and also checked our cars.com.
> 
> Please let me know what you find and I will do the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rick, hope the foot heals soon.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I just read in THIS thread that he needs to sell his 2007 1 ton. Maybe you could PM him for a price. He sounds a little desperate so maybe there is a deal to be had.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

jetjane said:


> I just read in THIS thread that he needs to sell his 2007 1 ton. Maybe you could PM him for a price. He sounds a little desperate so maybe there is a deal to be had.


Thanks for the link but just to far away and I'd be a little leery about buying a TV from a guy with then name "ledfoot"


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a friend that has an 04 or 05 8.1 liter 3/4 ton suburban that he is selling.( I'm not sure of the year)

It is clean and in great shape.........he bought it to tow his Boat from his house a whole 2 miles to the boat slip.......

Other than that.....it has made a couple of trips with a four-place snowmobile trailer up to Quebec............he has a fair amout of highway miles....traveling back and forth to the shore (90 miles each way) ....btu not a lot of towing miles........its a Nice Truck!!!

Message me if your interested and i will give you his number..........I believe he had had some people from rv.net asking him about it....... I told him there was always interest over there in one......

I believe he even posted his # there....Let me look...........


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

clarkely said:


> I have a friend that has an 04 or 05 8.1 liter 3/4 ton suburban that he is selling.( I'm not sure of the year)
> 
> It is clean and in great shape.........he bought it to tow his Boat from his house a whole 2 miles to the boat slip.......
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info but I'm looking for a truck, already have a Tahoe. I'm not in a real big hurry and will buy if I can find a really good deal, right now GM doesn't have a big rebate. For me to buy a used truck it would have to be close by, very low millage and late model. I will have to go to the lots and see what they have. I have tried to get a quote off the internet from 2 different dealers on a specific truck and all they do is call me and try to get me to come to the lot, I just tell them no thanks and have a nice day. When I bought my Tahoe I got $14000.00 off msrp and things we much better back then so with the price of gas and the condition of the economy they will have to come way down to spark my interest. I will keep looking and wait until they get some good incentives.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i am in the VERY early stages of sell/trade my 07 GMC 3/4 ext. cab, 4X4, dmax/allision with a little over 5000 miles!!!!!
I'm thinking a 3500 is in my future


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

How close are you to Dave Smith Motors in Kellog Idaho? Buying new from him is like buiying a camper from Marci at Lakeshore RV. Few can beat his prices, sells Dodge and GM products at dealer holdback.

Hope it helps
Dave


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

HTQM said:


> How close are you to Dave Smith Motors in Kellog Idaho? Buying new from him is like buiying a camper from Marci at Lakeshore RV. Few can beat his prices, sells Dodge and GM products at dealer holdback.
> 
> Hope it helps
> Dave


Thanks Dave for this post I was trying to remember this dealer and could not come up with the name. I live a good distance but my parents don't live very far from them. I could fly to Spokane have my Dad drive me there and drive home.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dave Smith will pay the flight costs.. Ive had buddies here in Colorado buy from them.. They paid all there travel expenses.. Just wanted you to know that Bill.

Carey


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Dave for this post I was trying to remember this dealer and could not come up with the name. I live a good distance but my parents don't live very far from them. I could fly to Spokane have my Dad drive me there and drive home.
[/quote]

Give him a call, many moon ago when I went with a friend to get his Dodge from there they would pick you up at the airport and take you to the dealership. Not sure about the plane ticket though, don't wanna pass along old/bad info on that part.

Neat little mining town, almost all Dave Smith Motors now. He hs so many vehicles that when you call for what you want and they confimr they have it, the search begins for what lot/corner it's on. He moves so many that he built a special delivery lot on the edge of town so the semi's wouldn't block city streets.

Dave


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Buy thats true.. The whole little town is full of cars/trucks..

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

HTQM said:


> Thanks Dave for this post I was trying to remember this dealer and could not come up with the name. I live a good distance but my parents don't live very far from them. I could fly to Spokane have my Dad drive me there and drive home.
> 
> Give him a call, many moon ago when I went with a friend to get his Dodge from there they would pick you up at the airport and take you to the dealership. Not sure about the plane ticket though, don't wanna pass along old/bad info on that part.
> 
> ...


When I was a kid I use to stay with a friend who lived in town just down the road called Smelterville, we use to hike and plat through out the hills that were littered with mines and I remember going to a active silver mine by Kellog, I think it was called the sunshine mine, we took a tour of the mine. That was 40 years ago and the last time I drove through the area it didn't look anything like it use to.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

We JUST bought a 2004 Chevy Silverado 1500 Crew Cab. I know that's smaller that what you are looking for, but I figured I'd relay our shopping experience...

We were looking at all makes - Chevy, Ford, Dodge, Nissan. Almost bought a Ford F-250, but the guy wanted too much. Anyway, we live in a rural/mountain area of Pennsylvania. We kept hearing how truck sales were way down, so we didn't want to pay even book value for a truck. What we found was the prices of trucks near us (where everyone wants/owns a truck) were set at book value. Our seasonal campsite is 1.5 hours from Philadelphia - in the Lancaster area -- an area where trucks are not selling as well these days. We took a ride to a nearby (huge) used car dealer and wouldn't you know, his prices were WAY under book value! We found our truck and knew we were buying it before we finished the test drive! It was $4000 under KBB and Nada book value. It was the cleanest truck we had seen and it was LOADED with every possible option.

So, my advice, since you are not in any rush... Take your time. Be willing to travel a little to an area that isn't selling trucks as well. If you already live in an area like that, then just keep an eye on E-Bay, Craigslist and other on-line resources. Check the newspaper ads and keep your eyes peeled while driving for people selling their trucks.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you are looking 3/4 new, you might find that a full 1 ton isn't much more. Around here, there tends to be a bigger difference used because the 3/4's have the lower capacities. It's just something to think about since we all know what can happen after you get a bigger truck...


----------

